# κόμμα πριν το «κλπ»



## crystal (May 8, 2009)

Καλημέρες, 
να με σχωρνάτε αν έχει ήδη αναφερθεί κάπου αλλού, η αναζήτηση δεν μου έβγαλε τίποτα.
Εσείς βάζετε κόμμα πριν το «κλπ»; Δεδομένου ότι αφενός περιέχει το «και», αφετέρου η σύνδεση είναι παρατακτική, εγώ το παραλείπω. Αλλά το βλέπω έτσι συνέχεια... Και αναρωτιέμαι.


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2009)

Το κόμμα πριν από το «κλπ» είναι επίδραση από το αγγλικό «, etc». Στην ελληνική δεν μπαίνει κόμμα πριν από το «κλπ».


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2009)

Α, βρήκα και παλιότερη σχετική αναφορά: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1370


----------



## crystal (May 8, 2009)

Α, όπως το κόμμα πριν από το «και», με λίγα λόγια. Ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ!
Ο χειρότερος εφιάλτης μου είναι πως, διορθώνοντας κάθε μέρα λάθη, θα καταλήξω να ξεχάσω αυτά που ξέρω.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 8, 2009)

Μπορείς να βάλεις κόμμα εάν θέλεις. Δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες. Τους σημογόνους πόρους της γλώσσας όπως θέλει τους αξιοποιεί κανείς, όπως εξυπηρετούν τους σκοπούς του καλύτερα. Εάν σου ταιριάζει κόμμα πριν το "κλπ", και το κάνεις σκόπιμα, βάλ' το.
Η δική μου πρακτική, πάντως, είναι να χρησιμοποιώ το "κτλ" στο τέλος της πρότασης και το "κλπ" στο μέσο —για παράδειγμα: " Την οικολογία σήμερα απασχολούν το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου, η κλιματική αλλαγή κλπ. ζητήματα."
Αντιπαράβαλε το: "Την οικολογία σήμερα απασχολούν ζητήματα όπως το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου, η κλιματική αλλαγή κτλ."


----------



## crystal (May 8, 2009)

Χμμμ...
Εμένα δεν μου ταιριάζει το κόμμα, για τους λόγους που ανέφερα πιο πάνω. Επειδή όμως διορθώνω κείμενα, οι αλλαγές που κάνω πρέπει να βασίζονται σε κάτι πιο αντικειμενικό από το γλωσσικό μου αισθητήριο. Γι' αυτό ρωτάω αν υπάρχει κανόνας.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 8, 2009)

Δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες στην γλώσσα.
Οι κανόνες είναι απόρροια της προσπάθειας αναγωγής της γλωσσολογίας σε "σοβαρή" επιστήμη, ήτοι μαθητικοποιημένη και υποκείμενη σε κανόνες.
Ξεκολλάτε, η γλώσσα δεν έχει κανόνες, εμείς την πλάθουμε.


----------



## crystal (May 8, 2009)

Α, πολύ ωραία συζήτηση! Να τη μεταφέρουμε σ' άλλο νήμα, όμως.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 8, 2009)

Αμάν πια με αυτό το "νήμα"! Γιατί δεν το λέτε "σχοινί"; Μια συζήτηση μπορεί να είναι "σχοινοτενής", όχι "νηματοτενής"…


----------



## crystal (May 8, 2009)

When in Rome, do as the Romans do.


----------



## Ambrose (May 8, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες στην γλώσσα.
> Οι κανόνες είναι απόρροια της προσπάθειας αναγωγής της γλωσσολογίας σε "σοβαρή" επιστήμη, ήτοι μαθητικοποιημένη και υποκείμενη σε κανόνες.
> Ξεκολλάτε, η γλώσσα δεν έχει κανόνες, εμείς την πλάθουμε.





EpsilonSigma said:


> Αμάν πια με αυτό το "νήμα"!



+1 on both counts. Αισθάνομαι μια τεράστια ανακούφιση που υπάρχουν και άλλοι συνάδελφοι που πιστεύουν τα ίδια περί γλώσσας.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 8, 2009)

Το να τρώγεσαι με τα ρούχα σου και να εντοπίζεις όλο "σφάλματα" των άλλων στην χρήση της γλώσσας είναι το πιο απλό, ό,τι προσφιλέστερο στους "λαϊκούς γλωσσολόγους" (ο όρος δεν έχει υποτιμητική φόρτιση).

Το να δεις την γλώσσα ως σύστημα κατ' εξέλιξην και όχι σχεδιασθέν, σύστημα που μεταβάλλεται κατ' απαίτηση των χρηστών του και όχι ως περιχαρακωμένο, μονολιθικό και αποκρυσταλλωμένο σύνολο κανόνων, αυτό απαιτεί σκληρή δουλειά, διορατικότητα και ανοιχτό μυαλό, παρά φανφάρες και πυροτεχνήματα.

Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε πήξει στους "δασκαλάκους" και τους "θεματοφύλακες" της γλώσσας, γι' αυτό το σύστημά μας οδηγείται σε υπερφόρτωση.


----------



## crystal (May 8, 2009)

Η δουλειά του διορθωτή, πάντως, είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένη κι όσο υπάρχει επίσημη γραμματική και κανόνες, θα πρέπει να συμμορφώνεται μ' αυτούς. Σπίτι του, μπορεί να κάνει ό,τι θέλει. :)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 8, 2009)

Δεν υπάρχει επίσημη γραμματική. Η διδασκόμενη στο σχολείο δεν είναι καν καθαυτό γραμματική.

Η γραμματική του σχολείου ίσα-ίσα που αφαιρεί σημαντικό μέρος από το σημασιακό δυνητικό των ομιλητών. Τα παιδιά έχουν αρχίσει να αναπτύσσουν άλλο σύστημα, ελεύθερο, πλούσιο, δημιουργικό, και πάνε στο σχολείο και τους επιβάλλεται αυστηρή πειθαρχία και σημασιακή ένδεια.

Η "γραμματική" του σχολείου είναι μηχανισμός ομογενοποίησης και συμμόρφωσης προς ένα ιδεώδες "σωστής γλώσσας", ήτοι κοινωνικά καταξιωμένης. Δεν είναι γνήσια επιστημονική εργασία.


----------



## Ambrose (May 8, 2009)

Όσον αφορά τους κανόνες και τη γραμματική που λέει η Crystal: και βέβαια πρέπει να συμμορφώνεται, από τη στιγμή που κάποιος δεν ξέρει γιατί οι κανόνες είναι εκεί. Δεν είναι δεσμευτικοί όμως, ένα πλαίσιο είναι μέσα στο οποίο να μπορεί να κινηθεί ο περισσότερος κόσμος. Μέχρι να φτάσει στο σημείο, να τους κατακτήσει.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2009)

Πω πω, υπέροχο έγινε το .. σκοινί! Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία έχει να ρίξω έναν καβγά με τον EpsilonSigma, μα έναν καβγά, που μέχρι τα διπλανά σκοινοποιεία θα ακουστούμε!


Είπα να το κάνω «ακανόνιστο» το κείμενο, αλλά τελικά μόνο τον κανόνα με τις τρεις τελείες παραβίασα.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 8, 2009)

Δεν μιλάμε για τέτοιους κανόνες Nickel…


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 8, 2009)

Λοιπόν, για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε, ενσωματώνοντας το αρχικό ερώτημα στην όλη συζήτηση του σχοινιού (χωρίς το "και του παλουκιού"), πριν από το "κ.τ.ρ." (και τα ρέστα) δεν βάζουνε κόμμα.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2009)

Άσχετο:
Και να θυμόμαστε ότι σε πρόταση όπως:
Κάθε φορά που η ελληνική άρχουσα τάξη συμπράττει με τη «νέα τάξη» το κάνει για να διασφαλίσει, υποτίθεται, τα συμφέροντα της χώρας​το κόμμα μπαίνει μπροστά από τα συμφέροντα της χώρας.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Άσχετο:
> Και να θυμόμαστε ότι σε πρόταση όπως:
> Κάθε φορά που η ελληνική άρχουσα τάξη συμπράττει με τη «νέα τάξη» το κάνει για να διασφαλίσει, υποτίθεται, τα συμφέροντα της χώρας​το κόμμα μπαίνει μπροστά από τα συμφέροντα της χώρας.



'Η απλώς τελεία και εξοβελίζουμε (φιλολογικά) το "τα συμφέροντα της χώρας". :)


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Λοιπόν, για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε, ενσωματώνοντας το αρχικό ερώτημα στην όλη συζήτηση του σχοινιού (χωρίς το "και του παλουκιού"), πριν από το "κ.τ.ρ." (και τα ρέστα) δεν βάζουνε κόμμα.



ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ. 

Και να πω επίσης ότι πριν το "και" και πριν το "κλπ" κόμμα βάζουν οι Αμερικανοί, οι Άγγλοι δεν βάζουν. Εκτός από τους επηρεασμένους.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 8, 2009)

Οι Strunk & White προτείνουν να μην μπαίνει κόμμα, αλλά δεν είναι και θέσφατο. Έγραψαν έναν οδηγό "καλής γραφής", αλλά δεν θα κάνουμε και ό,τι λένε. Εξάλλου, άλλοι συγγραφείς χρησιμοποιούν την στίξη καθ' ομοίωσιν της γραμματικής της πρότασης, ενώ άλλοι καθ' ομοίωσην της φωνολογίας της πρότασης —και, οι περισσότεροι, χρησιμοποιούν κάποια μίξη των δύο.

Τι πα να πει αυτό; Ότι μόνο όσοι την χρησιμοποιούν βάσει της γραμματικής ή της "λογικής" είναι οι σωστοί;


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2009)

Μα έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν γράφουμε όπως μιλάμε και έχουμε συνηθίσει να διαβάζουμε γραπτά, όχι καταγραφή του προφορικού λόγου. Άμα δεις transcript γλωσσολογικό θα καταλάβεις τη διαφορά- καταγράφονται τα πάντα, και τα ε και τα μμμ και τα ωωω και όλα και δεν υπάρχει στίξη. Η ανάγνωση είναι πολύ δύσκολη.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 9, 2009)

Δεν εννοώ αυτό, SBE. Φυσικά κι έχω δει μεταγραφή τέτοια, γλωσσολόγος είμαι.
Εννοώ ότι μερικοί συγγραφείς βάζουν, για παράδειγμα, κόμμα ανάμεσα στο ρήμα και το υποκείμενό του ή το αντικείμενό του, κ.ά. τέτοια "αντιγραμματικά", γιατί έχουν κατά νου τους την εκφώνηση αυτού που γράφουν, τα σημεία των παύσεων.

Παράδειγμα (με κόμμα πριν το _και_):
—Μα καλά, κι εσύ τι έκανες;

Συγγενές παράδειγμα (το ρήμα χωρίζεται με κόμμα από το υποκείμενό του —διαφορετική σημασία από το προηγούμενο παράδειγμα):
—Μα καλά κι εσύ, τι έκανες;

Άλλες συγγενείς παραλλαγές (ο γράφων έχει πάντα κατά νου του την ταχύτητα της εκφώνησης, τα σημεία των παύσεων και λοιπά ρυθμικά και προσωδιακά γνωρίσματα):
—Μα καλά, κι εσύ, τι έκανες;
—Μα, καλά, κι εσύ, τι έκανες;
—Μα, καλά κι εσύ, τι έκανες;
—Μα, καλά, κι εσύ τι έκανες;
—Μα καλά κι εσύ τι έκανες;
—Μα καλά! κι εσύ τι έκανες;
—Μα καλά κι εσύ! τι έκανες;
—Μα! καλά κι εσύ τι έκανες;
—Μα–καλά–κι–εσύ–τι-έκανες;
κτλ., κτλ., κτλ. …

Για τα περισσότερα εκ των ανωτέρω, οι γλωσσολογίζοντες και φιλολογίζοντες θα αποφανθούν ότι ο γράφων έχει φτωχή γνώση της γραματικής του ΟΕΔΒ, ότι δεν έμαθε καλά στο σχολείο τον πλούτο των σημείων στίξης και την ΟΡΘΗ τους χρήση…

(Σ.σ.: δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά στο παράδειγμα με τις παύλες (υποτίθεται ότι είναι παύλες, αλλά τις εμφανίζει ως ενωτικά) εμφανίζει το "έκανες" χωρισμένο. Κατά την τροποποίηση της απάντησής μου, εμφανίζεται όπως πρέπει…)

Mod: Το διόρθωσα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Για τα περισσότερα εκ των ανωτέρω, οι γλωσσολογίζοντες και φιλολογίζοντες θα αποφανθούν ότι ο γράφων έχει φτωχή γνώση της γραματικής του ΟΕΔΒ, ότι δεν έμαθε καλά στο σχολείο τον πλούτο των σημείων στίξης και την ΟΡΘΗ τους χρήση…


Εδώ θα προσθέσω και τους αγράμματους και παρωπίδες φέροντες υποτιτλιστές που χρησιμοποιούνται από κάποιες διεθνείς εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού ως επιμελητές/διορθωτές της δουλειάς συναδέλφων τους -- οι οποίοι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις έχουν τα διπλά τους χρόνια και πολλαπλάσια μόρφωση ή γνώσεις. Μου έχει τύχει, σε κάποια τέτοια διόρθωση, να μου σβήσουν όλα τα κόμματα που ήταν μπροστά από "και", χωρίς να λάβουν υπόψη κανέναν άλλον παράγοντα που δικαιολογούσε την παρουσία του εκεί.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 9, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Για τα περισσότερα εκ των ανωτέρω, οι γλωσσολογίζοντες και φιλολογίζοντες θα αποφανθούν ότι ο γράφων έχει φτωχή γνώση της γραματικής του ΟΕΔΒ, ότι δεν έμαθε καλά στο σχολείο τον πλούτο των σημείων στίξης και την ΟΡΘΗ τους χρήση…


Μας πας αλλού. Ξεκινήσαμε από ένα απλό κόμμα προ του "κλπ" σε ένα κείμενο ρουτίνας και τώρα μιλάς για τη θεμιτή ποικιλία στίξης στη γραπτή απόδοση ενός διαλόγου. Οι γλωσσολογίζοντες και φιλολογίζοντες, νομίζω, ξέρουν τη διάκριση των γλωσσικών πεδίων. Το πρόβλημα εκεί είναι πόσο ανέχονται άλλες έγκυρες παραλλαγές πέρα από τη δική τους.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 9, 2009)

Γλωσσικά πεδία λέγοντας; Καταστασιακά ιδιώματα (registers), μήπως;


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 9, 2009)

Λέω ότι δεν μπορεί να γράφει κανείς κατά το δοκούν, γιατι το γλωσσικό πεδίο (field), αλλά και ευρύτερα το register (πεδίο, τρόπος, κατάσταση/σκηνικό), μας υπαγορεύουν τη γλώσσα. Αυτό που συνοψίζεται στο: σημασία δεν έχει ο χρήστης, αλλά η χρήση.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 9, 2009)

Τα έχεις λίγο συγκεχυμένα στο μυαλό σου (ουπς, άκυρο αυτό, τώρα πρόσεξα ότι γράφεις _και *ευρύτερα *το register_):

Καταστασιακό ιδίωμα (ή, κατ' άλλους, επίπεδο ύφους) = register
Τα πεδίο (field), τονος (tenor) και τρόπος (mode) είναι οι παράμετροι του καταστασιακού ιδιώματος. Κατά τον Halliday, το καταστασιακό ιδίωμα *πραγματώνεται* σε αυτές τις παραμέτρους, ενώ, κατ' άλλους, το καταστασιακό ιδίωμα *αποτελείται* από αυτές τις παραμέτρους.

— Το πεδίο (field) είναι συναφές με την εμπειρική μεταλειτουργία (experiential metafunction) της γλώσσας, ήτοι με τα διερμηνεύματα (construals) της εμπειρίας. Εξετάζουμε, δηλαδή, το περί ου ο λόγος, ποιο το θέμα της γλωσσικής διαμοιβής.

— Ο τόνος (tenor) είναι συναφής με την διαπροσωπική μεταλειτουργία (interpersonal metafunction) της γλώσσας, ήτοι με την διαδραμάτιση (enactment) και αναδιαδραμάτιση (re-enactment) των διαπροσωπικών μας σχέσεων. Εξετάζουμε, δηλαδή, τους μετέχοντες στην επικοινωνιακή διεπίδραση, τους διαμειβόμενους (μπορεί, φυσικά, το έτερο ήμισυ της διαμοιβής, να μην είναι παρόν της ώρα της παραγωγής του λόγου —π.χ. αναγνώστης ενός βιβλίου).

— Ο τρόπος (mode) είναι συναφής με την κειμενική μεταλειτουργία (textual metafunction) της γλώσσας, ήτοι με τις μεθόδους ανάπτυξης των άλλων δύο, την ύφανσή τους σε ένα συνοχικό και συνεκτικό όλον. Εξετάζουμε, δηλαδή, τον ρόλο που παίζει η γλώσσα στην εκάστοτε κατάσταση —είναι ο ρόλος της θεμελιώδης (π.χ. μια ακαδημαϊκή διάλεξη) ή δευτερέυων, επικουρικός (π.χ. ένας αγώνας ποδοσφαίρου);

(Τα έγραψα κάπως τηλεγραφικά, αλλά δεν έχω περισσότερο χρόνο τώρα.)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 9, 2009)

> Τα έγραψα κάπως τηλεγραφικά, αλλά δεν έχω περισσότερο χρόνο τώρα.


Ωραία, στην ίδια βασική ερμηνεία αναφερόμαστε, μόνο που τα καλά τηλεγραφήματα, μεταφέρουν επιγραμματικά και ξάστερα την ουσία χωρίς να προδίδουν την ακρίβεια. Εδώ, σε απλά ...ελληνικά, να καταλαβαινόμαστε, και όχι μόνο από σεβασμό στο register (τρόπος: φόρουμ). :)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 10, 2009)

Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς δεν σου άρεσε στον τρόπο με τον οποίο τα έγραψα εγώ;

Ίσα-ίσα που η σελίδα της wikipedia στην οποία παραπέμπεις τα λέει τηλεγραφικά, μεν, ελλιπώς, δε, επιδεχόμενα πολλές ερμηνείες, ήτοι ανακριβώς.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 10, 2009)

Ο καθένας μας έχει ένα γλωσσικό ύφος, περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος. Οπότε, απλώς επειδή με ρωτάς, να πω ότι για παράδειγμα η φράση



> Ο τρόπος (mode) είναι συναφής με την κειμενική μεταλειτουργία (textual metafunction) της γλώσσας, ήτοι με τις μεθόδους ανάπτυξης των άλλων δύο, την ύφανσή τους σε ένα συνοχικό και συνεκτικό όλον. Εξετάζουμε, δηλαδή, τον ρόλο που παίζει η γλώσσα στην εκάστοτε κατάσταση —είναι ο ρόλος της θεμελιώδης (π.χ. μια ακαδημαϊκή διάλεξη) ή δευτερέυων, επικουρικός (π.χ. ένας αγώνας ποδοσφαίρου);



διατυπώνει έναν ορισμό για τον τρόπο (mode) τόσο ελαστικά και περίπλοκα, από τον οποίο αμφιβάλλω αν ο αναγνώστης θα καταλάβει ότι εδώ ως τρόπο εννοούμε το *μέσο* που πραγματώνει την επικοινωνία, έτσι ώστε η γλώσσα να διαφοροποιείται ανάλογα με το αν έχουμε προφορικό-γραπτό κείμενο, ημέιλ, διαφημιστικό έντυπο, διάλεξη, επιστολή ή ...τηλεγράφημα. :)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 10, 2009)

Κι όμως, όχι, ο τρόπος δεν είναι απλώς ο τύπος κειμένου. Τα κείμενα οργανώνονται σε τυπολογίες με χρήση και των τριών παραμέτρων του καταστασιακού ιδιώματος. Καταστασιακό ιδίωμα (register) και τύπος κειμένου είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, ιδωμένο από διαφορετική σκοπιά. Είναι η ίδια διάμεση οντότητα, μεταξύ γλωσσικού συστήματος και στιγμιοτύπου (κειμένου). Εάν κοιτάζουμε από το σύστημα (όπως, π.χ. κάνει ένας γραμματικός κατά την κατασκευή της θεωρίας του), τότε βλέπουμε αυτήν την οντότητα ως καταστασιακό ιδίωμα. Εάν κοιτάζουμε από το κείμενο (όπως, π.χ. κάνουμε οι ‘καθημερινοί χρήστες’ της γλώσσας), τότε βλέπουμε αυτήν την οντότητα ως τυπολόγιο κειμένων, ήτοι ως ομαδοποιήσεις κειμένων που μοιάζουν κατά τι.

Ιδού ένας συνοπτικός ορισμός του Halliday για τον τρόπο: 
_The situation consists of: … the symbolic organization: the particular status that is assigned to the text within the situation; its function in relation to the social action and the role structure; *including the channel or medium*, and the rhetorical mode_

(Halliday, M.A.K. (2002/1977). “Text as semantic choice in social contexts”. Στο _The Collected Works of M.A.K. Halliday_, τ. 2. London: Continuum.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες στην γλώσσα. [...] Ξεκολλάτε, η γλώσσα δεν έχει κανόνες, εμείς την πλάθουμε.


Σωστή απάντηση σε λάθος ερώτηση. Η γλώσσα πράγματι δεν έχει κανόνες κι είναι προϊόν τού πώς την πλάθουμε εμείς, αλλά η ερώτηση δεν ήταν «αν υπάρχουν κανόνες στη γλώσσα εν γένει, ποια η αξία τους και ποια τα ελατήρια ορισμένων να προσπαθούν να επιβάλλουν παντού κανόνες», αλλά «αν μπαίνει κόμμα πριν από το κλπ/κτλ σε απλή παρατακτική σύνδεση».

Ο μεταφραστής (εν μέρει αυτός), ο επιμελητής και ο διορθωτής είναι άτομα επιφορτισμένα με τη _δευτερογενή_ εργασία τής συμμόρφωσης ενός κειμένου στη συνισταμένη των υπαγορεύσεων σε-μεγάλο-βαθμό-κοινώς αποδεκτών κανόνων (περιβεβλημένων το επίσημο ένδυμα της ούτω καλούμενης «σχολικής γραμματικής») και λιγότερο-ή-περισσότερο-αυθαίρετα ορισμένων κανόνων (καταγεγραμμένων σε κάποιο ούτω καλούμενο «οδηγό στυλ»).

Ο ρόλος και η αξία των μεταφραστών λιγότερο, και κυρίως των επιμελητών και των διορθωτών (πρέπει να) κρίνεται με βάση το πόσο καλά κάνουν και αυτήν τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά, που αποτελεί έναν πρακτικό τομέα, έναν εφαρμοσμένο κλάδο των επιστημών ή «επιστημών» που σχετίζονται με τη γλώσσα στο σύνολό της. Κι όπως όταν αναθέτουμε σε έναν φωτογράφο να βγάλει φωτογραφίες απ' τη βάφτιση του παιδιού μας δεν θα αρκεστούμε στο ότι «στην τέχνη δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες» και στο ότι «η δημιουργικότητα δεν πρέπει να περιορίζεται ή να καλουπώνεται» (όσο και να μας βρίσκουν σύμφωνους αφορισμοί σαν τους προαναφερθέντες), αλλά θα απαιτήσουμε να μας παραδώσει και ικανό αριθμό από τις απαθανατίσεις όλων των καλώς-ή-κακώς-συμβατικώς απαιτητών σκηνών του όλου διαδράματος, έτσι κι από έναν μεταφραστή, επιμελητή ή διορθωτή έχουμε την ανατρεπτική απαίτηση («ανατρεπτική» με τη σημασία ότι δύναται να οδηγήσει σε ακύρωση της ανάθεσης έργου σε αυτόν) να διασφαλίσει ότι οι υπαγορεύσεις, ρητές ή αυτονόητες, για τις οποίες μίλησα προηγουμένως, τηρούνται απαρέγκλιτα.

Επομένως ας μην ξεχνούμε την επισήμανση του τσίου² ότι οφείλουμε πρωτίστως να καλύψουμε την αγωνία τής ερωτούσης crystal (από την απάντησή μας στην οποία ενδεχομένως και πιθανότατα αυτή θα κριθεί ως επαγγελματίας) για το «κόμμα προ του "κλπ" σε ένα κείμενο ρουτίνας», κι όχι «για τη θεμιτή ποικιλία στίξης στη γραπτή απόδοση ενός διαλόγου». Αφότου, βέβαια, καλύψουμε την crystal στην πρακτική διάσταση του θέματος, είμαστε ελεύθεροι να συζητήσουμε αέναα, αδέσμευτα, αχαλίχωτα και απεριόριστα και όλες τις άλλες (διαστάσεις του).



Alexandra said:


> Εδώ θα προσθέσω και τους αγράμματους και παρωπίδες φέροντες υποτιτλιστές που χρησιμοποιούνται από κάποιες διεθνείς εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού ως επιμελητές/διορθωτές της δουλειάς συναδέλφων τους -- οι οποίοι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις έχουν τα διπλά τους χρόνια και πολλαπλάσια μόρφωση ή γνώσεις. Μου έχει τύχει, σε κάποια τέτοια διόρθωση, να μου σβήσουν όλα τα κόμματα που ήταν μπροστά από "και", χωρίς να λάβουν υπόψη κανέναν άλλον παράγοντα που δικαιολογούσε την παρουσία του εκεί.


Ένας λόγος παραπάνω για την ύπαρξη ξεκάθαρων κανόνων — είναι άδικο να κρίνεται το επαγγελματικό μέλλον και η οικονομική υπόσταση ανθρώπων από άτομα που αγνοούν τους κανόνες, και να μην υπάρχουν αυτοί (δηλ.οι κανόνες) καταγεγραμμένοι με έναν όσο-το-δυνατόν-περισσότερο κοινώς αποδεκτό τρόπο, για να μπορεί κι ο κρινόμενος να βρίσκει το δίκιο του.


----------



## Ambrose (May 11, 2009)

Ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά καλό είναι οι κανόνες να υπάρχουν επειδή εξυπηρετούν τη γλώσσα και τους χρήστες της και όχι το αντίθετο. Η ερώτηση της crystal για το κόμμα πριν το κλπ, θα μπορούσε άραγε να έχει μία μόνο σωστή απάντηση, αυτό δε σε μία γλώσσα όπως η Ελληνική; Δεν νομίζω. Και πώς άραγε αυτός ο κανόνας δένει με τις υπόλοιπες επιλογές που έχει κάνει ο μεταφραστής/επιμελητής και που στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής αντανακλούν τόσο τον τρόπο σκέψης του, όσο και πολλά άλλα. Τι ρόλο παίζει μέσα στην πρόταση το κλπ/κτλ και τι ρόλο παίζει το κόμμα;


----------



## crystal (May 11, 2009)

Για να σας καλύψω σ' αυτό, εννοείται πως δεν διόρθωνα λογοτεχνία, ούτε καν μαρκετίστικο κείμενο. Ήταν ένα εγχειρίδιο χρήσης. 
Θέλω να υπογραμμίσω και κάτι ακόμα πάνω σ' αυτό το θέμα, το οποίο πίστευα πως λίγο-πολύ σε όλους μας είναι προφανές: υπάρχει τεράστια απόσταση ανάμεσα στη θεωρητική προσέγγιση της γλωσσολογίας, της εξέλιξης της γλώσσας κλπ κλπ και στην πρακτική, ήτοι τις επιθυμίες του πελάτη που διαμορφώνονται με βάση -φυσικά- την αγορά και το κοινό του. Και μιλάω για τον πελάτη επειδή αφενός είναι ο καθοριστικός παράγοντας, αφετέρου επειδή είναι η αντικειμενική διάσταση του ζητήματος - αν το πιάσουμε από την υποκειμενική, δεν πρόκειται να καταλήξουμε πουθενά. Αλλά τώρα πνίγομαι, οπότε επιφυλάσσομαι για το βράδυ.


----------



## crystal (May 11, 2009)

(προσθήκη επειδή δεν μπορώ να κάνω πια τροποποίηση: ) Κατά τα άλλα, με κάλυψε ο Ζαζ.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2009)

ΟΙ δυο γραμμούλες που είχα γράψει σε άλλο νήμα (και τις οποίες είχε την καλοσύνη να θυμηθεί ο Ζαζ και να κάνει και παραπομπή) έλεγαν:

...σε σχέση με το κόμμα πριν από το «και». Π.χ. οι Εγγλέζοι βάζουν κόμμα πριν από το «etc.» και το τελευταίο «and» μιας απαρίθμησης, εμείς δεν βάζουμε πριν από το «και» της απαρίθμησης ή το «κ.λπ.».

Με άλλα λόγια, αν έχω για επιμέλεια ένα κείμενο όπου θα δω «καρπούζια, πεπόνια, σταφύλια, κ.λπ.», θα σβήσω το τελευταίο κόμμα. Ξέρω (κι αυτό είναι το πιο σημαντικό) ότι το ίδιο θα κάνουν οι περισσότεροι αν όχι όλοι οι επιμελητές. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για άλλες συντομογραφίες με το «και»: κ.τ.λ., κ.ο.κ., κ.ά., κ.τ.ό. Εξαίρεση αποτελεί η αμέσως προηγούμενη παράθεση. :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 11, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι ότι εσύ θα το κάνεις αυτό επειδή είναι ...*και *τα λοιπά, άρα το *και *εδώ συνδέει, άρα δεν χρειάζεται κόμμα. Άρα, ο κανόνας υπάρχει και χρησιμοποιείται αφενός μεν επειδή υπακούει σε μια συγκεκριμένη λογική, αφετέρου δε επειδή η συγκεκριμένη λογική εξακολουθεί να ισχύει και να υφίσταται μέσα στα μυαλά αυτών που τον χρησιμοποιούν.

Στα Αγγλικά, και οι δύο πλευρές του Ατλαντικού συμφωνούν ότι κόμμα μπαίνει πριν το etc., προφανώς επειδή αντιμετωπίζεται ως ένα από τα αντικείμενα που παρατίθενται στη σειρά και γι' αυτό μπαίνει το κόμμα (όπως και το serial comma δηλ., παρόλο που οι Άγγλοι το τελευταίο δεν το πολυχρησιμοποιούν).

Άραγε, μήπως και στα Ελληνικά έχουμε φτάσει σήμερα στο ίδιο σημείο, να αντιμετωπίζεται δηλαδή στο μυαλό των Ελλήνων ως ένα από τα αντικείμενα που απαριθμούνται και γι' αυτό άλλωστε έγινε η ερώτηση to begin with;


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Στα Αγγλικά, και οι δύο πλευρές του Ατλαντικού συμφωνούν ότι κόμμα μπαίνει πριν το etc., προφανώς επειδή αντιμετωπίζεται ως ένα από τα αντικείμενα που παρατίθενται στη σειρά και γι' αυτό μπαίνει το κόμμα.


Εκεί που δεν συμφωνούν απολύτως ακόμη είναι μεταξύ Βόρειου και Νότιου Ημισφαιρίου. :)

The Australian Government Publishing Service's _Style Manual for Authors, Editors and Printers_:
A comma is used before _and_, _or_, or _etc._ in a list when its omission might either give rise to ambiguity or cause the last word or phrase to be construed with a preposition in the preceding phrase: "There were many expeditions, including those of Sturt, Mitchell, Burke and Wills, and Darling." "The long days at work, the nights of intense study, and inadequate food eventually caused them serious health problems." "The sea, the perfume of wisteria, or a summer lunch: any of these revived memories of an easier time." "We needed to know how to get there, what time to get there, the number of participants, etc."​Generally, however, a comma is not used before _and_, _or_ or _etc._ in a list: "John, Warren and Peter came to dinner." "Fruit, vegetables or cereals may be substituted." "Why not hire your skis, boots, overpants etc.?"​


----------



## Ambrose (May 11, 2009)

Δεν κάνει καμία διαφορά. Γι' αυτό είπα ότι το χρησιμοποιούν όπως το serial comma. Απλά φαίνεται ότι οι Αυστραλοί είναι πιο πιστοί στην παράδοση, ενώ οι Άγγλοι έχουν αρχίσει να παραδίδουν τα όπλα σιγά-σιγά.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2009)

Έχουμε συζητήσει για την απόστροφο που χάσανε τα ονόματα των δρόμων;

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...council-bans-apostrophes-in-street-signs.html

Κάποια πράγματα είναι περισσότερο σύμβαση και λιγότερο λογική. Η απόστροφος της αγγλικής γενικής έχει λογική. Το κόμμα πριν από το «κ.λπ.» είναι περισσότερο συνήθεια. Το δείχνει η διαφορά ανάμεσα στις δύο γλώσσες (ελληνικά – αγγλικά) ή μέσα στην ίδια γλώσσα (αγγλικά).


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...σε σχέση με το κόμμα πριν από το «και». Π.χ. οι Εγγλέζοι βάζουν κόμμα πριν από το «etc.» και το τελευταίο «and» μιας απαρίθμησης, εμείς δεν βάζουμε πριν από το «και» της απαρίθμησης ή το «κ.λπ.».
> ...



A Handy Guide for Using the Oxford Comma


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2017)




----------

